
Amsterdam – My (Not Mine) Home 4Klapse Film - teekert
https://youtu.be/yu3pvWGnYVs
======
aequitas
This (Dutch) article goes a little more in depth about the process and the
tools used: [https://tweakers.net/geek/168250/tweaker-toont-
timelapsevide...](https://tweakers.net/geek/168250/tweaker-toont-
timelapsevideo-van-amsterdam-waar-hij-twee-jaar-aan-werkte.html)

(Tweakers is one of the oldest and most popular tech sites in the Netherlands,
and yes we know it means something else in your language)

